# Oh, Jan, where art thou?



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

I was just stopping by to say hi to old friends and I couldn't even find Jan on my friends list anymore. Anyone who remembers this really cool girl who has exquisite taste in pianists? If so and you know what happened to her please share. And if you changed your name, Jan, let me know.


Jana, jana, bofana...


----------



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

Witness protection program...it is curious that she has completely disappeared off the members' list. I think you can only do that if you merge accounts with another name.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Looks like I located her! She's our very own Yoshi now. Whenever the powers that be come across this, feel free to close the thread. Thank you.


...jana, jana, bofana...fi, fy, fo, fana...


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

Jan likes Muse, Glenn Gould, and she's the best looking TC member ever -- what's not to love?


----------



## Lenfer (Aug 15, 2011)

Lunasong said:


> Witness protection program...it is curious that she has completely disappeared off the members' list. I think you can only do that if you merge accounts with another name.


*Lunasong* you are a detective extraordinaire my thanks.


----------



## Yoshi (Jul 15, 2009)

Wow I just read kv466's private message saying he opened a thread looking for me and I had to see it to believe it  
I can't believe I was really missed. This really made me smile!
Indeed I changed my username some time ago and then my life got really complicated with all the stuff I had to do and that's why I haven't been online for ages. 
Hope to see you guys around more often


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Some stuff is still familiar here, Jan.


----------

